# Retiring



## Okinawaboy (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi,

I'm planning on retiring in the Philippines in Northern Philippines preferably in La Union and would like to connect to any expats. 

Looking to field some questions about living/social amenities as well as make friendly contacts.

Thanks


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Okinawaboy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning on retiring in the Philippines in Northern Philippines preferably in La Union and would like to connect to any expats.
> 
> ...


Hi Okinawaboy, welcome the forum. When are you planning to retire and what area in La Union, big area. We live in Oz but hope to move to our home there a little north of San Fernando City in under 2 years. We have met a few expats in and around this area and know there are other members from this forum in the locale that we have not met to date.

Ask your questions and I am sure all members in your chosen area will respond and give feed back. Good luck with your move and retirement.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Okinawaboy (Sep 17, 2017)

Hello Steve,

Thank you for your response. San Fernando is definitely a great place to live. Close proximity to the coast as well as a local airport. 

Still formulating my questions. Thanks for the reach out response. Greatly appreciated.

Chris


----------

